# What is Amesphos?



## linguica (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks to Mike Johnson, I now have what looks like a traditional Portuguese Linguica recipe. One of the ingredients listed is Amesphos.Never heard of it before. Do i make make the recipe as listed, leave it out, or change/substitute something for it.?

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Linguica-Portuguese.pdf


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2012)

Found it.......

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 29, 2012)

Amesphos is a phosphate blend that helps retain fluid in the meat. Link below  explains it and is where it can be bought.

http://www.theingredientstore.com/generalstore/product_details/2010.htm

If you want to make it like Poli I would get it. If you want to experiment, try soy powder.

Barry.


----------

